# Anyone like a drawing of their fish?



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I'm into drawing bettas so if anyone has one they'd like drawn, put a picture below!!! And my camera isn't working right now but later on I could post the picture I drew.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How about doing archy for me, his rays are a little more split now


----------



## slimestone (Aug 17, 2014)

You could do Rocky for me!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Both are beautiful bettas! I'm done drawing them and they turned out pretty good, so I will be posting them in about a week when my camera gets fixed...Want me to leave a message on your profile when it's ready or will you come and check?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well get a notice as long as you post them here


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

OK.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Leo?


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Could you please draw my girl, Jess?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Sure, I'll draw both Lio and Jess.
TeeaAndToby, I'm not as good at drawing females as males,
but I will certainly try my best.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you do Ponyo too


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Wow  beautiful bettas! I will get to drawing the 3 of them today, but I'm sorry, my plans changed and I'm going to be very busy the next two weeks getting ready (and going) on vacation! So I won't have time to get my camara fixed. It will happen in 2-3 weeks, probobly. Again, I'm REALLY sorry about not getting to it, but my parents are busy and I am busy and can't help me get my camara fixed.


----------



## teganap (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my little boy Cosmo


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Sweet fish  sorry about no camara  but I only have time to get ready to go,
and to post a little bit. Camara fixing would take to long and my Dad is busier than I am so he couldn't drive me.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

All the pictures are done! 
Cosmo-for teganap
Ponyo-for indigo betta
Leo-for TripleChrome
Jess-for TeeAndToby
Archy-for Sayla
and Rocky-for Slimestone!

Ugh, if only my dad had the time to fix my camera...
Hey! maybe I can borrow his! I'll go see.


----------



## kpalani14 (Aug 31, 2014)

I know this is a bit late but I would love it so much if you could draw Huck Finn for me! Thanks in advance, and bless you for doing this for everyone. 



















Whichever pic works best!

Krishna


----------



## kpalani14 (Aug 31, 2014)

Also, if you would private message me when done I would appreciate that  Have a good vacation


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I'd love to draw him  he's beautiful! I forgot to ask yesterday about the camara (borrowing my mom or dad's) but maybe I can get around to that today.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

YAY!!! I got pictures from the ipad on my profile, they wouldn't work for some reason when I tried to post them here, but I will private-message everyone to come to my profile to take a look!!!
P.S. They are in an album named "pictures I've drew" or something like that.
Also, I didn't get around to your picture yet, kpalani14, but hopefuly I will this week.
and I am going to post the pictures of Archie and Rocky (first two entrys) later in the day...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't see archy :-(

(Though I'm willing to wait)


Edit: duh, maybe I need to learn how to read XD


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

:lol: Archy's picture is somewhere under a thousand other pictures and I need to dig it up later today


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love Ponyo's drawing Thank you!! :-D


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Your welcome!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

:yourock:Leo looks amazing. Thank You.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Well, I looked all over the place but couldn't find drawings of Rocky nor Archy (disorganized me ) so I hope I come across them some time


----------



## teganap (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks so much! All the pictures are very cute! I love the picture of Cosmo


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi, anyone else like a picture?  I'm still open...


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

neptune please


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I'd love to try, the pic. is kind of blurry but I think I can manage.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nova please  (Sorry for it being blurry)


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I think I can manage with both of them...though I'm sick (with a cold) so won't probobly get to it 'till I'm better.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> I think I can manage with both of them...though I'm sick (with a cold) so won't probobly get to it 'till I'm better.



Okay, thank you for the reply. Hope you get better!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

can you draw dahvie?







another picture of his colors(when i first got him) 2nd pic...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Nick please? He's a black CT
I think this photo shows his colors quite well.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Great! I'll draw Nick  and I think I might (no promises, as I am still quite busy) get to drawing them today!


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

Would you please draw Tango here? Thank you!:-D
(p.s. I might have a semi good horizontal pic if you need it.)


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Please draw mine?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Miriam has left and is no longer a member here. Just in case you are wondering why she does not answer.


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Tracy Lynn (Dec 17, 2014)

This is my new rescue ambrose. He's beautiful


----------

